# 92FS and PX4 Storm Magazines



## Kenny

Hello:

New member here. Can anyone tell me if the magazines on these two guns are interchangeable. I have the 92FS and am considering the PX4 compact. Sorry if this subject has been touched on before.

Thanks for any info. you can share.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

looks like the px4 compact will accept the px4 full size mags.... they are not interchangable with the 92 mag, different stock numbers


----------



## Shipwreck

That is correct. The mags do not interchange between the two series of guns.

But compacts of the same type will take fullsize mags of the same type


----------



## Charlie

Kenny said:


> Hello:
> 
> New member here. Can anyone tell me if the magazines on these two guns are interchangeable. I have the 92FS and am considering the PX4 compact. Sorry if this subject has been touched on before.
> 
> Thanks for any info. you can share.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kenny

Thank you for the info. gentlemen and thank you for the warm welcome.


----------

